
Ask HN: Why does only 18% of China believe climate change is a problem? - rblion
Percentage of each country polled who agree with statement (in 2015) [1]<p>Country Climate change is a very serious problem<p>Brazil 86%
Burkina Faso 79%
Chile 77%
India 76%
Uganda 76%
Peru 75%
Philippines 72%
Venezuela 72%
Vietnam 69%
Ghana 68%
Lebanon 67%
Mexico 66%
Kenya 62%
Nigeria 61%
Argentina 59%
Senegal 58%
Tanzania 57%
France 56%
Italy 55%
Germany 55%
Spain 53%
Canada 51%
South Korea 48%
U.S. 45%
Japan 45%
South Africa 45%
Jordan 44%
Malaysia 44%
Australia 43%
UK 41%
Indonesia 41%
Ethiopia 40%
Palestine 38%
Turkey 37%
Russia 33%
Ukraine 29%
Pakistan 29%
Israel 24%
Poland 19%
China 18%<p>[1] Source: Pew Research Center&#x27;s Spring 2015 Global Attitudes Survey - Q32
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;en.wikipedia.org&#x2F;wiki&#x2F;Climate_change_opinion_by_country
======
tmeperou
Access to information. Economics growth is more important than the environment
for many Chinese people. And also the government doesn't like to bring it up
because its one of those things that really pisses off the population. Google
Beijing pollution a few years back and you will see how many people were angry
about the air they are breathing.

------
aiscapehumanity
Probably lies in education and narrative

